# A Few Questions About EMT-B Class & Cert



## bootles (May 27, 2008)

hi...I've been riding as a "cadet" for my local squad for a little while and have a few ?'s about my emt class that I'm about to start...My class starts June 9th and ends August 9th...Some of my questions are as follows:

-On average, how long do you generally have to wait from the time you finish your class to the next test date?

- While I know I can't be a second Emt or crew chief I do know that in the state of NJ, you can become EMT-B certified at the age of 16 or older...I'm gonna be 17 by the time I finish my class and take my test...can I take the  NREMT test while still under 18?...and if not how do I become certified?

- I heard that it can take up to 4-6 months for the state to send you your emt-b card...is this true?

- And lastly, and tips or pointers you can give me as far as my class goes...

Thanks a lot guys...-Mike


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

yes, you can be an EMT dunno about your state under 18. no you cannot take the NREMT until you are 18 but don't worry you have a whole year to study up. tips are in a short class like yours read every chapter carefully. it will be a fast paced class so don't fall behind or you will be lost the rest of the semester. everything in class will be drilled into instinct after a while. i am not quite sure what you mean by time between the class and testing can you please elaborate? Most states it can take three months to get your state cert but it usually doesn't start until a few days before you recieve it in the mail. last thing i can offer is take an English comp. class to help with report writting as well as some A&P classes. Volunteer and get your excperience up so when you are 18 you have a better shot of getting on with a AMBO right away. i hope someone from NJ can help a little more.


----------



## bootles (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tips....I heard you can take the test under 18; however, upon successful completion, will be issued a "provisional EMT-B Cert" if under 18...is there an validity to this?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2008)

bootles said:


> Thanks for the tips....I heard you can take the test under 18; however, upon successful completion, will be issued a "provisional EMT-B Cert" if under 18...is there an validity to this?



Dependent upon your state's laws and regulations. NREMT does not provide provisional status, and be aware many services does not hire or employ those under the age of 21. 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> and be aware many services does not hire or employ those under the age of 21.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> R/r 911



From the people that I have spoken to in NJ that is not the impression I got(I live about 10 minutes from the boreder of NY/NJ..im not bustin balls just don't want the kid to get the wrong impression. You gotta call around and apply everywhere and than select the best agency for you.


----------



## bootles (May 28, 2008)

thanks guys...I'm not really worried about getting paid or finding an agency...I'm already riding on my local squad as a cadet and am perfectly fine with being a volly right now... Come next year when I am 18, I will in fact look for a paid position; but as of now, while I'm still a minor, I don't expect to get paid. To be honest, I wouldn't hire an EMT under the age of 18 as they can't work alone anyways...I'm not in any denial about that...Just wondering about the cert process for a minor in NJ.

I did some research as best as I could on the NJ State Dept. of Health's website and concluded that my previous post was correct...So you can take the test under 18 and become certified with a "provisional cert" in the state of NJ...

So once again...anyone who is or was an EMT in NJ, or is just familiar with the system in general, is my information correct?

Thanks...-Mike


----------



## Turner (Jul 11, 2008)

In NJ you can became a NJ EMT at 16. It does take up to 2 months to get the results. You will be a full EMT. You can job at 18 as a emt.


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Jul 12, 2008)

Just remember........BSI for my partner and I.....Is the scene safe....LOL they drove that into my brain the minute I stepped foot into my first class!


----------

